# follistatin 344



## PappyMason (Oct 22, 2011)

neone hear of it? or better. had experience with it?


----------



## yerg (Oct 22, 2011)

check this out
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...rch-log-yeah-buddy.html?highlight=follistatin


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 23, 2011)

thts nutss.now i gotta find tht stuff. seems like it works well with aas.


----------



## yerg (Oct 23, 2011)

were you able to get in the link bro??


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah i got in. and ive been reading other peoples' results and it seems people who used it with aas had the most benefit like 1lb gains daily. however im seeing that a people who use it solo aren't getting much. now this could be due to bunk products or just people who lie and never even took it. but its definitely something i wanna experiment with


----------



## yerg (Oct 23, 2011)

Im using peps now without any aas... I feel pretty good!!


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 23, 2011)

yea im tryna do the same thing while im waiting in between cycles. so many peptides to choose from aha


----------

